# I've got a bad feeling about messing with Texas



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Got a package today. In it were 10 nice sticks and a threatening note. "Don't mess with Texas" My decimated adversary (Txmatt) alluded to allies in our little war in between his little girl sobs before he went mum. Could this be the start of something larger or the last gasp of a desperate opponent enlisting the kind aid of another? Personally I think it's just a loyal Texas fan responding to my "playing with your little guns comment".

Thanks for escalating this Gabedog1. Your on the list now (Thanks for the sticks)


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Gulf dwellers tend to stick together.
:bx


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

FOOL!

If you mess with TEXAS you will be crushed by the boxes arriving at your door. You best leave town and wait out the storm in another state.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

See even the massively negative ring gauge Santa is on my side. :r 

-Matt-


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

hummm...enlisting the aide of allies huh? You know what that means klugsie! ammo is running short! 

I hope matt is not mad at me, its just that I would love seen him bombed to submission for all the good deeds he has done here in CS.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Nely said:


> hummm...enlisting the aide of allies huh? You know what that means klugsie! ammo is running short!
> 
> I hope matt is not mad at me, its just that I would love seen him bombed to submission for all the good deeds he has done here in CS.


I agree Nelson, Matt deserve everything he gets!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DonJefe said:


> I agree Nelson, Matt deserve everything he gets!


Ditto BOTL's ...


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

LOL, Matt tried to get me to join in, but the Klugs have been kind to me with RG and Pifs.

I expect Texas to have a huge dead zone soon. The nice thing is, we now know Matt is unarmed and almost in hiding.....

if you can't take it, don't dish it out


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

LoL... I dont think that was gabebdog1....LoL


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

zemekone said:


> LoL... I dont think that was gabebdog1....LoL


#$%&* That's what I get for asking TXMatt. Sorry didnt want to post real names and the sender (Zemekone) omitted his from the package.

Thank you. Hey gabedog1 your off the list.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I told him I wasn't certain! I had to emply my PM box because soo many DC numbers are arriving  

Sorry for the confusion wingman zemekone! Way to soften the target!
Rest of the squadron, aim for the smoke!

-Matt-


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I told him I wasn't certain! I had to emply my PM box because soo many DC numbers are arriving
> 
> Sorry for the confusion wingman zemekone! Way to soften the target!
> Rest of the squadron, aim for the smoke!
> ...


Do3 Reporting, in route to target.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

This can't be happening. I have a hard enough time keeping track of TXmatts address. You bastages. I'm making a list. Jeff put me down for 20 boxes of Tamborils in the group buy. Make sure there the really nasty white band ones. Revenge will be sweet, if not the cigars.

Let's see:

Gabedogg1 - no that's wrong
Zemekone


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

ALL I CAN SAY IS,

TICK ...

TICK ...

TICK ...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I just hope his mailman has a good back!!! We could be ushering in a disability claim, here! :r


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

:bx ..................... :hn 
Sorry Klugs, but I'm glad I live at the other end of the state!!!!
Otherwise I might feel obligated to help you out.......... :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> #$%&* That's what I get for asking TXMatt. Sorry didnt want to post real names and the sender (Zemekone) omitted his from the package.
> 
> Thank you. Hey gabedog1 your off the list.


come on klugs did you think I would really try to take you out with a bomb... :r I know better, when I finally decide to take one of you guys out its gonna be with a NUKE ... :r ... :r bombs .


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey, my Dad's families settled in Mt Pleasant Tx in the 1870's so the Mt Pleasant brigade has launched its strike. Swishers are on the way Matt.

TICK

TICK

TICK


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm going to a PI rolling event now but a box came today from Porland, OR. Gonna let is chill in the humi till tonight. Seems innocent. You guys are just pullin my chain.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

OHELLIONLY 
Hope you're pulling my chain :r
He says


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

I noticed some smoke on the horizon, so I did what any good Gorilla would...Sent another bomb!

As the old saying goes, "Fight fire with fire."


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm going to a PI rolling event now but a box came today from Porland, OR. Gonna let is chill in the humi till tonight. Seems innocent. You guys are just pullin my chain.


Uhmmm, that'd be PORTLAND, and that baby wont chill -- it's schmmmokinnnn!



_____
rm


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

OK so maybe I'm getting a little .. unsettled. In the package from Roger Miller" were 5 cigars. Not just any cigars but 5 butt kicking strong cigars. I'm a wimp and now these are "required smokes". JDN Ant, CAO Brazil to name a couple. Tomorrow I'm breaking down and buying a real camera. These camera phones suck.

Thank you Greg for the cigars and the "don't mess with TX note". Your on the list as well. Looks like this should just about be over TX can't have too many more friends let alone "allies". War by proxy, should have known TX wouldn't make it past the 3rd round on his own.

The list is now:

Zemekone
Roger Miller"

Crappy picture of nice cigarsV


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Mwahahaha! There's soon to be a crater in Bay Village!

Bet the postman will need a bigger vehicle the next couple days! That is if he can make it through all of the snow up there..

Did you get the new camera?

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Uumm. I don't know what to say guys. Stopped at home today after lunch 13 packages. Leaving to buy a decent digital camera.

I'm stunned. The finger at the bottom off the pictue is for you Matt.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Uumm. I don't know what to say guys. Stopped at home today after lunch 13 packages. Leaving to buy a decent digital camera.
> 
> I'm stunned. The finger at the bottom off the pictue is for you Matt.


Hmm!
Don't I wish I was living in Ohio!
I wouldn't mind a bit of the fallout at all; you can never have too few cigars or too many cigars.

*We want to see some pictures.*


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

:r
Klugs stunned. I love it!

Put that in your humidor, Davey! :fu


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

*DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS*​


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy Crap.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> *DON'T MESS WITH TEXAS*​


Sho' nuff, DMWT, Fluffer


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

BAHAHAHA!! The plan is executed flawlessly! Klugs is bombed into submission, and Texas rises from the ashes. Our work is done! :gn


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Got the new camera.

This is the boxes back at the offices. Humbled by the fellowship of the leaf.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Radar

Thank you very much. MMM. en cedro.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Radar
> 
> Thank you very much. MMM. en cedro.


To? I can't afford a fargin war!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Radar
> 
> Thank you very much. MMM. en cedro.


MMM Unicos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Dadof3IL

Jer - Thank you very much. Nummy RA VR PSD nice acronyms.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

nice camera, and pics!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

D Generate

Dale thank you. 2 of my favs and 3 that I haven't had.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow Dave that camera sure takes great pics, what kind did ya get?? Oh yeah looks like you made a great haul bro.. Congrats Fluffmeister...


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

ITSTIM

Thank you Tim. Looks like your gonna call me Sally when I smoke the CAO's


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Nikon Coolpix 5900 Frank. Your coming up but I have to go to a meeting. More later you crazy bastages.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

horrorview said:


> BAHAHAHA!! The plan is executed flawlessly! Klugs is bombed into submission, and Texas rises from the ashes. Our work is done! :gn


 :r Right! We had better crow while we can. Knowing Fluffer, it is only _temporary_ humility


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Nikon Coolpix 5900 Frank. Your coming up but I have to go to a meeting. More later you crazy bastages.


Meeting, my arse! You are fondling the cigars, just admit it like a man!!

:r

-Matt-


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Meeting, my arse! You are fondling the cigars, just admit it like a man!!
> 
> :r
> 
> -Matt-


 :r I would be, been there done that......


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Really it was kinda serious. A high school thing. Done and now more pics.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

TShailer

Another of you trying to kick my wimpy A$$ with strong sticks. Dems Tasty. Thank you very Much Todd.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The FloydP's

You are a couple of crazies. Thank you very much Frank and Anita. You'll get yours.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> The FloydP's
> 
> You are a couple of crazies. Thank you very much Frank and Anita. You'll get yours.


Priceless!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Congrats on the nanners Dave...


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Alright you 2; showing off with the white owls I see!!! :r 

I don't know if those or the bananas are funnier; way to go!!


-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Annon-Y-Mouse California 

Need some handwriting experts on this one. Or someone who reads every post in every thread. Oh wait a minute that's me.  

Thank you for the beautiful cigars, not so Anon-y-Mouse. Your way overdue.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Horrorview

Jim my man I can't believe you be messin with me like this. But thank you very much for the sticks. That bolivar looks "ripe".


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hungsolo

The launderer has much better taste in cigars than in friends.  
Aaron thank you for the cigars and for being a "good sport" while your buddy Richard Noggin and I were engaging in good sport.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow a nice selection of stogies for a deserving Gorilla.. I bet you smoke the apple flavored WO 1st right Dave???


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Txmatt

Ok so he got me good. But it took all of your help to do it. The nice thing about being a frequent poster is accumulating credits. Matt hat's off to you this was one nuclear coordinated attack. (I made sure the picture of his cigars was blurry per tradition) Thanks for the rest of your cigars and for not having everyone send me Tamborils.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Group Hug

Thank you everyone. This little war had a lot of fun smack talking but you have no idea the overwhelming feeling of ...... well joy I had when I saw this cluster bomb strike sitting on the porch today. I'm sure I'll get over the humility. But for now .. You guys (and Gal) rock.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

That is just completely AWESOME!!!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Thats the best! look what happens when u mess with Texas...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

you should have known they do everything big in texas :SM


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

the funny thing is ...

it's not over yet!?!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh $hit!!


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

Outstanding work, everyone. Great arsenal to unload with. Except Frank and Anita. I'd have to send those WOs back. u 

j/k That was pretty funny!

Da Klugs, I'm just having fun watching from the periphery while taking pot-shots from relative safety! :gn 

I'm glad this all worked out for the best.

I got your package, Dave. I know I only asked for the beads, but the added bonus brought a tear to my eye.

I've got the beads in use right now in my new humidor. Once I load it up, I'll post a pic or two.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hungsolo said:


> Da Klugs, I'm just having fun watching from the periphery while taking pot-shots from relative safety! :gn
> 
> I'm glad this all worked out for the best.


Yea all good things must come to an end. Eventually. :gn


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Yea all good things must come to an end. Eventually. :gn


 This message has been deleted by Da Klugs.
You know the original went out in email, right?
:r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ok maybe Matt was talking about you. Misuse of Superpowers. :gn 

Take the pledge right now:

I promise to use my superpowers to protect:

Us from each other
Against too heavy a hand at the tiller
and of course
Truth, Justice and the American Way.

Which for now seems to be typing all night (3 red bulls)


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Da Klugs said:


> Ok maybe Matt was talking about you. Misuse of Superpowers. :gn
> 
> Take the pledge right now:
> 
> ...


I think they go out to anyone who is subscribed to the thread (gulp). 
Red Bulls huh, I was wondering how you surfed all night and ran a business all day.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Heres another pic. Wheres that postage thread.


----------



## Anon-y-mouse (Mar 22, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Annon-Y-Mouse California
> 
> Need some handwriting experts on this one. Or someone who reads every post in every thread. Oh wait a minute that's me.
> 
> Thank you for the beautiful cigars, not so Anon-y-Mouse. Your way overdue.


Hmmm... I was about to launch into another careening yet deadly accuracte lambast of the fool Klugs, when it occurred to me that I have no recollection of having been in California recently. This, of course, presents a problem. It is self evident that: 
a) Anon-Y-Mouse is far superior intellectually to any puny human
b) Anon-Y-Mouse has superior recollection and powers of perception
c) Anything that assaults the sensibilities of the fool Klugs to this degree must have in fact been in some way, my own devising.

All of which left my Mighty-ness somewhat bewildered... FOR A NANOSECOND!

My powers of deduction have led to the following inescapable conclusions:
-It is obvious that any plot which could give even a slim morsel of doubt any purchase in my devious and all-seeing mind must have been the brainchild of someone with cerebral skills approaching my own. 
-And the only being capable of deceiving Anon-Y-Mouse is... Anon-Y-Mouse himself.

THEREFORE: I have obviously devised some incredibly insightful and cunning plan that requires my own lack of knowledge (not to mention formidable two-coast-at-once Ninja skills) for its successfuol consummation! And being master of all things psychological, I have obviously removed my own memory of this plan and its subsequent unfolding. And the mere fact that I would submit to such a procedure (even at the hands of one so skilled as myself) can only be indicative of the PROFUNDITY and sheer awesomeness of the plan now beginning its clockwork-like progress!

QED.

I find myself in the curious yet utterly delectable situation of pondering with great anticipation what my own next move is to be! It is indeed glorious to witness the AWE and beauty with which I move through this mortal coil!

KLUGS BEWARE!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Even better I'm going to B-Golfing.

And smoking. MMM. 70 degrees sunny. Work done. Time to pick out the cigars and hit the road.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Even better I'm going to B-Golfing.
> 
> And smoking. MMM. 70 degrees sunny. Work done. Time to pick out the cigars and hit the road.


Just what does a Klugs do for a living, anyway!!

Golfing! Office humidor! Gorgeous secretaries!!! :c

Hire me?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Galaga

Late arrival. Thank you.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

That swishers sure looks good eh Dave??


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Just wanted to say thank you to those of you enlisted to mess with me. What a great place this is. The "War" was lots of fun even if some of those with superpowers disapproved. I thought it was entertaining. CS is a wonderfully diverse place that many different types of creatures can coexist in relative harmony together. 

Obviously you have overwhelmed me with sheer numbers and wonderful cigars. But watch out. I have your addies now so when the dust settles look out. Tamborils for the lot of you.

Dave


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow that was fun.. Sure enjoyed watching it all unfold. Nice bit of showmanship on your part Dave..


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> That swishers sure looks good eh Dave??


Didn't think of the bubblegum cigar....great idea!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey I like swishers. It's hard to become a conneseur (sp?) whey you like almost any cigar. (except tamborils).


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

horrorview said:


> Just what does a Klugs do for a living, anyway!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm auditioning with Paul. I'd llike to be paid on a per post basis.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

Klugs, I had my launch codes, was ready to fire a scud in your direction and then....Well, let's just say my usually easy life got real complicated in the last week or so. Maybe after peace is restored I'll sponsor an insurgency.



Da Klugs said:


> horrorview said:
> 
> 
> > Just what does a Klugs do for a living, anyway!!
> ...


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

galaga said:


> Didn't think of the bubblegum cigar....great idea!


They aren't bubblegum cigars, even though we did run around everywhere looking for them. Seems that they either don't make them anymore or nobody will stock them. They don't want the kids to pretend they have cigars or some other :BS .

What we did send are 3 W/O's. One is Wild Apple, Peach and Strawberry.. :r I'd really like to know what the Wild Apple tastes like. Wonder if the W/O's and the Swisher's will make it around to everyone. heehee.. just keep passing them along..


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

magno said:


> Klugs, I had my launch codes, was ready to fire a scud in your direction and then....Well, let's just say my usually easy life got real complicated in the last week or so. Maybe after peace is restored I'll sponsor an insurgency.


Good luck hope smooth sailing returns quickly. I think I have enough cigars to last me for a bit.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> They aren't bubblegum cigars, even though we did run around everywhere looking for them. Seems that they either don't make them anymore or nobody will stock them. They don't want the kids to pretend they have cigars or some other :BS .
> 
> What we did send are 3 W/O's. One is Wild Apple, Peach and Strawberry.. :r I'd really like to know what the Wild Apple tastes like. Wonder if the W/O's and the Swisher's will make it around to everyone. heehee.. just keep passing them along..


Fluffer will smoke them, he'll smoke anything!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

galaga said:


> Fluffer will smoke them, he'll smoke anything!


Exept white label Tamborils... He loves the red label ones though....

-Matt-


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Exept white label Tamborils... He loves the red label ones though....
> 
> -Matt-


You are such a Butt head. All Tamborils suck. Even thinking about them should be a crime against the concept of enjoyable smoking.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

is somebody suggesting that the War is over!?! hmmmmmmm!? are you really that sure!?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> is somebody suggesting that the War is over!?! hmmmmmmm!? are you really that sure!?


Fight amongst yourselves you kicked my a$$ and didnt even need IHT's help.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Fight amongst yourselves you kicked my a$$ and didnt even need IHT's help.


too late to cower now, Dave! TOO LATE!!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Annon-Y-Mouse California
> 
> Need some handwriting experts on this one. Or someone who reads every post in every thread. Oh wait a minute that's me.
> 
> Thank you for the beautiful cigars, not so Anon-y-Mouse. Your way overdue.


Come on Dave,

There's a very famous (celebrity) mouse who resides right here in Orange County, CA (SoCal), his name's Mickey. :r

. . . And it looks like he's got some great taste in cigars -- a Monte A, a RA Corona, an H. Upmann Conn. No. 1, and a Cohiba Sig VI, not to mention what looks like a pack of Punch Cigaritos (which I personally believe to be a great little 5-10 min. smoke, and they're not cigarettes BTW but cigars).

Now those of you who've been around a while and have herfed with fellow LLG's would know who it is that likes smoking Punch Cigaritos & Punch Cigarillos. :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks Mickey

Well the only response I have is:

ED 769137585 US

Kinda like Grenada's counter offensive. But it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Called home and Jane said there is yet another box sitting in my humi. Cut it out. Quit picking on me. Send your nice cigars to some deserving gorilla who does not have a compulsion for return fire.  Unknown assailant will remain so until Sunday.

Since the cats out of the bag here is the closing pic. of the return fire.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey Clay

The package arrived Thursday. Thank you very much. Nice selection, Padrons, Puch rare corojo, GH # 5, mx2, Fuente Short Story and more. Too much. (Can you tell I still can't upload pics) GRRR.

Thanks again. No more messing with TX for me.


----------

